# replacing my GAGGIA twin group machine



## Lee Smeaton (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi everyone, thanks for letting me join the forum.

I have been reading through the posts looking for ideas to replace my existing machine - but just wanted to check on the latest views as the machines seem to evolve at a fair pace and a post from a year ago may well now be superceded.

My main reason for change is to free up space.

We have a fixed pitch catering van so would need a semi professional machine or slightly better build quality home machine

we only sell 10-15 cups a day and never seem to serve more than two at any one time - to be fair the milk steamer only gets used once or twice a day.

although we don't sell many we want them to be good so don't want to revert to a filter coffee machine (this is as much about us enjoying a coffee during quiet times).

we can use the water pump/filter system currently connected to the Gaggia if required but don't mind a machine with a water tank.

we would keep the existing Rancilio grinder - which is old but still great

key points for the wish list.

great quality espresso

quick recovery on temperature for the next shot (not so fussed about initial startup as long as it stays ticking over throughout the day)

build quality

reliability / easy to service

Also - I don't want a bean to cup machine where you just press a button - I think there needs to be a bit of "theatre" to making a customer a coffee and we have a nightmare with the Krups EA9010 we use in the kitchen which is like a needy child that seems to demand a clean/descale/service/add water/ add coffee/ empty grinds/ add cleaner every 5 minutes.

I looked at the Gaggia classic single group - but was worried by reviews regarding heat cycles, have the new models now got PID?

I also looked at the Rancilio Silvia which seems to be the machine that the gaggia is most often reviewed against, again heat cycle got mentioned

I like the look of the Lelit machines of the same size but I'm sure I read that it is slow from going into standby mode and did I read correctly that you need to manually prime the boiler after each shot?

I am trying to stay below £600 but my eye keeps getting drawn to a Rocket (although I doubt it would ever pay for itself)

I am likening the search for a new machine to that of buying a fishing rod - the old analogy that fishing rods are designed to catch fishermen - not fish!

I'm sure you guys will be screaming "what about the.........." this is why I am here - for advice from those in the know

regards

Lee


----------



## Lee Smeaton (Sep 17, 2017)

Just saw another thread about the Nuova Oscar 2 so watched a couple of u-tube videos, main concern was no manual button but I saw a video reply where a user just programmed single shot for 60 seconds and manually turned off when required. Seems a good machine


----------



## Lee Smeaton (Sep 17, 2017)

well, I have hummed and arrrred and spent the last two days on you tube and reading both here and elsewhere - in the end I have plumped for a replacement......

hopefully the courier should be turning up tomorrow with an Expobar Leva Dual boiler (with the plumbing kit) - I got it on the deal being offered by Bella Barista that paired it with a discounted eureka Mignon 2 instantaneo grinder.

Hopefully it will just be a case of whipping out the old Gaggia and putting this in its place - the fittings kit should allow me to use the existing water pump & filter kit that is already fitted in my van (although I might just run it off the water tank until the weekend when I will have time to fit it properly)


----------

